# enclosure for boiler



## Ckb3216 (Nov 10, 2011)

I have a Levitt cape home and my boiler is in middle of house in wall. Originally it was in wall about 4 feet off the ground on a shelf with a very unattractive steel door to cover it that swung open. The boiler went on me so I replaced and decided to relocate it on the floor I now need help with ideas how to frame this out. I do need proper ventilation so it would need to be some type of louvered door I was assuming.


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

First thing you need to check are local codes for required clearance distances around a residential furnace/boiler. Around here, that install would never be allowed without some kind of fireproof material covering the studs. The furnace manufacturer may well have specified clearances in their information as well.


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

Also, consider outside air source for combustion. There are double wall pipes that can provide that, or just run a pipe outside thru a wall.


----------



## Ckb3216 (Nov 10, 2011)

The system sits in the center of house. I reallycan not get to a fresh air source.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,.... While I won't go into Codes,...

If that were mine, I'd build a *Door*, coverin' that openin', so's it can be Opened, to work on the darn thing....

It's already _too tight_ on the other 2 sides now...


----------



## Ckb3216 (Nov 10, 2011)

Yeah i was going to go with louvered door or doors so it has air getting in. Im just no carpenter and this isnt a strong area for me so i was looking for some advice on how to go about it. i was also thinking of 2 other options a panel wall that could disconnect somehow when needed to service or some type of wall or enclosure that can slide out on rollers.


----------



## retro (Apr 1, 2008)

Levit houses can be the devil sometimes. Yes you need a louvered door over the covering, I can almost guarantee you code says it needs to be metal. At least you got lucky and do not have the water heater in the kitchen cabinet like ours used to be.


----------



## Ckb3216 (Nov 10, 2011)

You had a water heater IN the kitchen cabinet!? In your kitchen?


----------

